
Reservoir of foreign talent (economic effects of H1-B visa) - nabla9
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/356/6339/697.2
======
DarkKomunalec
"The claim that U.S. employers cannot find enough adequately skilled computer
scientists within the United States appears to be an overstatement."

Corporate lies get such polite labels.

------
nabla9
summary:

>Under our calibrated model, immigration, enabled by the H-1B visa program,
raised overall worker incomes by 0.2 to 0.3% but decreased wages of U.S.
computer scientists by 2.6 to 5.1% in 2001. Moreover, U.S. workers switched to
other occupations, which lowered the number of domestic computer scientists by
6 to 11% in 2001

